# Palm Springs, CA March 13-20, 2008



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey everyone,

My GF and I will be traveling to Palm Springs from the 13th of March to the 20th. I was wondering if anyone would want to get together while I am out there. Any day the 14th -19th should be fine... Also my GF suggested that I check out the store of www.cheapercigars.com which is located here:
*Puro Nundi, Inc.*
68703 Perez Rd.
Ste A 17
Cathedral City CA 92234

Let me know if anyone would be interested in joining up at a shop for an afternoon / early evening smoke.

Thanks
-Matt


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I will smoke with you. My office is in Rancho Mirgae and "The Cohiba Lounge" is a block away.

I'm not sure if the Perez address is a warehouse or a retail store. I will check. Their main store in downtown Palm Springs.

Unless you find something rare, bring your own sticks. CA has a 45% cigar tax, and the B&M's here have massive overhead. Nothing is cheap here in fantasy land.

If need some more specifics, just PM me.

Regards,

Jason


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

The Perez address is not for retail. I drove past it on my home. Like I said, his retail shop is in downtown Palm Springs.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

gotcha, thanks for the advise, by the way, I am coming from MN where the tobacco tax is 70% with no cap... but we don't have as outrageous of land taxes... thanks for letting me know about the warehouse thing, but yeah, their store looks really nice from the website


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Hmmm.. Depending on the wifes schedule for work, I could make a day of it and meet the two of you out there...
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Anymore news on this?


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> Anymore news on this?


Not yet. :ss


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey all!!

I am now in sunny CA!

It looks like there will be some rain on sunday here in Palm Springs however I am still looking forward to hopefully meeting some of you. Today I checked out the store location of www.cheapercigars.com and I decided to go back to Tinder Box as there were people outside smoking... I mentioned Cigar Boards and no one asked which one so I assume all of you were not in the crowd this evening. Well I am open until Wednesday to smoke... somewhere in the area and I am up for meeting anywhere....

My schedule is somewhat determined by my GF that I am with and her family, the weekend probably is not the best time as we will be spending some time with them. If you are available some night please let me know! I am excited to meet some CA gorillas!

I will post more when I know more, but call me if you and some others are going to be out on a certain night..

-Matt


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I PMed both of you and have yet to hear anything...


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Back in MN. Thanks for sharing your beautiful state with me, Hopefully next time we can meet up.


----------

